# Help Finding a Breeder, NY/TriState Area



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi everybody, I'm looking for a breeder who has "retired" adults, or older puppies. I'm in NY, in the Catskill Park area, but NJ, PA, MA, and CT are not too far from me. 
Here's my intro thread if you'd like to know more about my situation: 
http://www.poodleforum.com/2-member...-here-considering-poodle-but-need-advice.html


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

What size are you looking for? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

Caniche said:


> What size are you looking for?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, should have mentioned it! I'm mostly interested in a Standard, but miniature would work too. I'm more concerned with the individual dog and its temperament. Our current dog hoovers around 45 lbs, and he plays very nicely with dogs as small as 10 lbs, and he's played nicely even with a large Great Dane! I would even consider a toy, if the breeder felt it was trustworthy with children, although I'm not sure I'd trust a child with a dog that small!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

jilliebean: robin hill standard poodles is in nj. the owner has standards and some cabryn minis. she is also involved with poodle rescue. at the poodlesonline site, she is advertising a one-year-old small black female standard that is crate trained and loves other dogs. you should search pf for any info on her as a breeder, but i doubt anyone involved in rescue is going to get a thumbs down. do check her out, though.


----------

